# Seagrams Whiskey Bottle



## cryptic (Nov 30, 2010)

One side is beautifully embossed all over with acorns/leaves and  "Seagrams". The other side has more embossing and the saying "Mighty Oaks from Little Acorns Grow".  Above the saying is where the sticker would have been. I believe the bottle is from 1933.  I've tried to search the internet for any information about this bottle, rarity, price, etc. but am not having much luck. If anyone could help me out it would be much appreciated.

 Thank You for looking!


----------



## cryptic (Nov 30, 2010)

pic


----------



## cryptic (Nov 30, 2010)

pic


----------



## Poison_Us (Nov 30, 2010)

I have seen this bottle before, and your time frame may be correct.  I do not know it's rarity or value...someone in that arena will have to help you.  It's a beautiful bottle for sure.  A keeper in my book regardless of value.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Nov 30, 2010)

I used to make flour for bread from acorns but Whiskey? This year was a bumper crop but I didn't do it.
 Here's my 1931.


----------



## cryptic (Nov 30, 2010)

Thanks for the comments!  I went out today and did some digging and found another one.


----------

